# Smoking!



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Inside Carrefour they have recently re-opened the Costa Coffee there and I like it because it is clean and new. Now, I just back from there tonight and I am not happy! I know this is a problem everywhere and I thought I just need to accept it and get on with it... I was sat there, doing some work on my computer (in the "non-smoking" area) and the table next to me was puffing away. 

I tolerated it, until the next person lit the cigarette and then the next person.... it became so much that I could see clouds of smoke pass my eyes in front of me. I asked the waiter, whether I was in fact sitting in the smoking area or the non-smoking area - because the non-smoking "area" makes no difference whatsoever! Now, I know that this is the case in Egypt there really is not a "non-smoking area" that is actually cornered off. I was coughing the whole time, I could feel my chest tighten, and I was so bad, that I could not breath. I wanted to tolerate, but I could not. I had to sit there and cover my face, but I cannot keep doing that, I cannot enjoy my coffee! I had to get out of there and the boy took his time in giving me my check! 

Don't these people ever give a consideration to the people around them? I mean how pure selfishness! What really astounds me, is that there are children in these places too, who are also inhaling these potential lung infections and all other things that come with passive smoking. I left that Cafe, feeling like I had smoked a zillion packets of cigarettes or something, and I have never smoked in my life! I just don't get it. These people have no care in the world for others -- and others seems to not mind inhaling it, its like only me complaining about it, in restaurants. Apart from me disliking it, I have become a chronic Asthmatic here and there is no way I can avoid it, unless I lock myself in the house. Its everywhere - in the taxi, in the microbus people lite up, cafes, restaurants - what is one to do? I really feel like giving these smokers a piece of my mind sometimes, I just control myself. Sometimes I tell the taxi driver to not lite up - and sometimes it becomes a whole conversation and then he gets annoyed and I get annoyed and then he lites up to p** me off! I just do not get why people smoke - what advantage it has. I just dont get it :confused2:


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

On the bright side, second hand smoke is probably healthier than breathing the outside air in Cairo


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

canuck2010 said:


> On the bright side, second hand smoke is probably healthier than breathing the outside air in Cairo


When I was living in Cairo for a month - I was so bad, health wise. Not only is it the pollution but the cigarette smoke on top of it. When I went back to London, I was so sick for about 3 months, I was admitted into hospital for my Asthma 3 times due to attacks. The last time I had had an attack was when I was about 3. In my adult life, thank fully my Asthma is not bad and very very very mild compared to my childhood.... Now living here, I think I have gotten used to it, but not completely. I am seriously worried about my health. I dont think my coughing is the flu - its bloomin' Egyptian cigarettes


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Of course they don't care about the person next to them...
Even the Marriot that is supposed to have a non smoking inside policy says that doesn't count in the restaurants??? 
I have been shown to what is supposed to be a non smoking area and when I point out the ashtrays they remove the one on my table making it non smoking.
I have told people who get into the lift smoking that no way are they getting in, physically pushed someone out when they refused to leave their cigarette outside only to be thanked by the other occupants in the lift for doing it.

If you ask the waiter to tell the customer that it is a non smoking area they waiter says what can I do? So I do it myself now I make such a hue and cry the person is embarrassed and stops smoking. 


Egyptians don't complain and that is the problem


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

:tape:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I like when they tell you it is only one person smoking so no problem lol


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

I thought it was supposed to be illegal to smoke indoors in public places?

Oh, wait. I forgot. This is Egypt.

Carry on.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Of course they don't care about the person next to them...
> Even the Marriot that is supposed to have a non smoking inside policy says that doesn't count in the restaurants???
> I have been shown to what is supposed to be a non smoking area and when I point out the ashtrays they remove the one on my table making it non smoking.
> I have told people who get into the lift smoking that no way are they getting in, physically pushed someone out when they refused to leave their cigarette outside only to be thanked by the other occupants in the lift for doing it.
> ...


Oh I am very good at making scenes. Problem is in Egypt, they just laugh in your face and walk off. Its happened before, they just shrug and move on. The customer in the non-smoking area doesn't smoke - its the guy sitting next to me, in the "smoking" area that smokes and his smoke floats to me across the table. I find it really funny, seeing these women all dolled up and bleached hair, tight clothing and knee length boots, with a cigarette in hand. Its almost like they doing it all for show, "look at me, I am not the typical 'backward' Egyptian, I am modern and cool". Its fashionable to smoke - bit like it was back in the 60's of the UK, I suppose. Sometimes I feel like going up to these women, holding them by their shoulders, shaking them and telling them "Stop trying to look like something that you are not! We do not do that in the west!" I tell ya, these Egyptians are another species.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

CatMandoo said:


> :tape:


why? lol


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Just wait until you see someone shove a cigarette into a little kids mouth.

They think it's cute.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

expatagogo said:


> Just wait until you see someone shove a cigarette into a little kids mouth.
> 
> They think it's cute.


Are you kidding? I'd murder them


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Costa's over at Carrefour/City Center was always let say sucky when it came to service and getting the check! And as you pointed out the non smoking is pretty much sitting on top of the smoking. 

Alex's did a trial of banning smoking in the Cafe's about 2 years ago.. It lasted just a couple of weeks and owners were getting fined. Ironically the owners were happy to pay this fine! Basically for them to ban smoking in their cafes meant it harmed their business and for Egyptians I guess this is true really. 

People like us who do not like smoke in our faces as we eat/drink are a minority in Egypt. If you look at the places in Alex's I've mentioned before that are smoke free almost your notice their near on empty too!! (I use to view that as a perk )

I use to get very annoyed with taxi drivers lighting up when I was obviously pregnant and even when the baby was small! Use to result me in yelling and demanding him to stop! They don't have the same reguard as say smokers from UK would etc. They don't even seam to think anything of it sending kids to buy them either. 

Over Carrefour you do lack in somewhere 'smoke free' when it comes to the cafes over there. However the best your gonna get is those cafes in the 'middle' in front of the Cinema there. Beuno's not to bad with the airpurifying thing and well they have the tripple layer toffee cheesecake which makes up for it!


----------



## Wulfstryde (Jan 16, 2012)

Its sad ArabianNights, but there's pretty much nothing we can do about it. Smoking is like the national pastime here. Who here hasn't been offered a cigarette by a 'friendly' Egyptian?

... And the offended look on their faces when I tell them, "no thanks, I don't smoke". Unbelievable, lol.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Wulfstryde said:


> ... And the offended look on their faces when I tell them, "no thanks, I don't smoke". Unbelievable, lol.


...And the "Oh, but if you don't smoke with me it will bring bad luck to my home" guilt trip.


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Don't forget the ones who buy the cheap local brands and then place them in foreign branded packets.. mainly the taxi drivers! It's a social/status thing for them.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

lol as I type this there is an advert above this box advertising tobacco.

Until this country is policed correctly and the laws of the land upheld then people will smoke where they want.. there are no smoking signs all over the airport and yet the police stand under them and smoke,


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> lol as I type this there is an advert above this box advertising tobacco.
> 
> Until this country is policed correctly and the laws of the land upheld then people will smoke where they want.. there are no smoking signs all over the airport and yet the police stand under them and smoke,


Ahhhh bliss....so this is Egypt....but if all of this didn't happen what would we all post about.:confused2


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Wulfstryde said:


> Its sad ArabianNights, but there's pretty much nothing we can do about it. Smoking is like the national pastime here. Who here hasn't been offered a cigarette by a 'friendly' Egyptian?
> 
> ... And the offended look on their faces when I tell them, "no thanks, I don't smoke". Unbelievable, lol.


Yes, even I was offered a cigarette once 

Its crazy, pathetic. These Egyptians need to be scrubbed up and down, bleached, rinsed and left out to dry, and then all nice and clean - maybe throw in a bit of conditioner, smelling all nice


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

SHendra said:


> Costa's over at Carrefour/City Center was always let say sucky when it came to service and getting the check! And as you pointed out the non smoking is pretty much sitting on top of the smoking.
> 
> Alex's did a trial of banning smoking in the Cafe's about 2 years ago.. It lasted just a couple of weeks and owners were getting fined. Ironically the owners were happy to pay this fine! Basically for them to ban smoking in their cafes meant it harmed their business and for Egyptians I guess this is true really.
> 
> ...



God, I would never have even imagined the term 'smoking ban' would even pass their minds! ... Costa in Carrefour must have changed staff recently, along with its renovation, because they always serve m quite well. Before I went to Dubai, I had gone in there the same day as my flight and I mentioned to one of the waiters that I was going. When I was there the other day, the same guy was working and he asked me how Dubai was  I was quite surprised he remembered. But people tend to have, in my experience, issues in forgetting my mug face.... everyone remembers me


----------



## tracyc11 (Sep 30, 2011)

I think it all sounds very similar to the UK until folk were categorically told they could not do it any longer. And it will be many many years before that happens here. And lets face it- although I personally would not consider it to be a healthy nor enjoyable pastime- most egyptians do- and it is one of the few 'pleasures' they get in life. Each to their own I say. It is definately a cultural and educational aspect of society, and this society has only just started on a long long journey in both respects. The fact that it is harmful to health and considered by us 'westerners' to be inconsiderate would never even enter their minds as they have not been educated thus far. Just like the UK 40 years ago. They have a good 40 years to catch up......


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

tracyc11 said:


> I think it all sounds very similar to the UK until folk were categorically told they could not do it any longer. And it will be many many years before that happens here. And lets face it- although I personally would not consider it to be a healthy nor enjoyable pastime- most egyptians do- and it is one of the few 'pleasures' they get in life. Each to their own I say. It is definately a cultural and educational aspect of society, and this society has only just started on a long long journey in both respects. The fact that it is harmful to health and considered by us 'westerners' to be inconsiderate would never even enter their minds as they have not been educated thus far. Just like the UK 40 years ago. They have a good 40 years to catch up......




Not at all... if you were in a non smoking area you couldn't smoke... here they just ignore it.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

tracyc11 said:


> I think it all sounds very similar to the UK until folk were categorically told they could not do it any longer. And it will be many many years before that happens here. And lets face it- although I personally would not consider it to be a healthy nor enjoyable pastime- most egyptians do- and it is one of the few 'pleasures' they get in life. Each to their own I say. It is definately a cultural and educational aspect of society, and this society has only just started on a long long journey in both respects. The fact that it is harmful to health and considered by us 'westerners' to be inconsiderate would never even enter their minds as they have not been educated thus far. Just like the UK 40 years ago. They have a good 40 years to catch up......


Hmmm... I would have to disagree with aspects of this. Granted there are many uneducated Egyptians, who do not know the health implications of smoking cigarettes, but there are also many a wealthy Egyptian people who even though are very 'educated', and like to die their hair blonde to show this (as well as smoke cigarettes!) still keep smoking, and do not seem to care about others around them who have to inhale their cigarette smoke or likewise. Most common Egyptian people do not frequent the type of cafes that I go to (Costa, Starbucks, Cilantro etc) - its usually the 'wealthier' one's that go there and if these so called educated and wealthy Egyptians cared so much about the health consequences of smoking, then I would not be here complaining about it.

I think the problem is both culture and the need to 'look' like they are of a higher 'caste' or something. Shendra, for example mentioned that they place cheap cigarettes in an expensive branded box. Its a bit like the teenage kid at school, who is peer pressured into smoking cigarettes in the high school toilet - if you do it, the cooler you look. Except here, they think they look not only cooler, but if they decide to die their hair blonde (women) wear knee length boots (women) and lot of makeup, whilst having a *** sticking out of their mouth - it looks _even_ cooler. The Hijabis have to just wear the fake Louis Vuttion or Gucci headscarf. For men, its a case of using excessive hair gel, tight, tight fitting jeans and a fake leather light jackets and some lines to hit girls with.... whilst of course, finishing the cool look with a *** hanging out of their mouths. How attractive  

Apart from this, IMO, Egypt is suffering from societal and cultural peer pressure from other, wealthier Arab nations that have gotten rid of these society ills, (at least on the surface) which still frequent Egyptian society. Egypt is trying too hard to 'catch up. Yes, I agree that Egypt is years behind the UK or the west, but instead of making small physical changes (like NOT Smoking when told not to!) they continue to do the same and the consequence of this, is that they will never progress.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Most times, I am generally being a ****, and drive my husband mad.* Either that or am praying *or reading books about scary things, *until the next prayer time comes*


So inbetween prayers it's a good thing to make attempts at putting people down, because you don't like their appearance? Or as in some of your previous posts, you can decide who is a real muslim and who is not.

Think about it.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

CatMandoo said:


> Most times, I am generally being a ****, and drive my husband mad.* Either that or am praying *or reading books about scary things, *until the next prayer time comes*
> 
> 
> So inbetween prayers it's a good thing to make attempts at putting people down, because you don't like their appearance? Or as in some of your previous posts, you can decide who is a real muslim and who is not.
> ...


Sorry.... when did I say I did not like someone's appearance, and when did I let someone down? And where did I decide who is a real Muslim?

And what has this thread got to do with Muslims or Islam?


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Not sitting on the fence on this one. I refuse to inhale secondhand smoke (cannot do anything about the pollution). If my needs are not taken care off I leave, immediately, no discussion, no debate. Means that I dont go to many places I would have liked to, but happy to pay the price. Smoking is not a cultural activity, the facts are clear, so it is just plain stupid. The stuff stinks! Who can argue about that?


----------



## JochenvW (Jan 9, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> there are no smoking signs all over the airport and yet the police stand under them and smoke,


I especially love the EgyptAir security video where we are told that smoking is strictly forbidden during the flight by the Egyptian CAA in the entire aircraft and you can see the cockpit crew smoking in-flight and smell it in the whole cabin. Kind of difficult to leave and any complain (smoking related or any other issue) is shrugged off by the cabin crew.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

JochenvW said:


> I especially love the EgyptAir security video where we are told that smoking is strictly forbidden during the flight by the Egyptian CAA in the entire aircraft and you can see the cockpit crew smoking in-flight and smell it in the whole cabin. Kind of difficult to leave and any complain (smoking related or any other issue) is shrugged off by the cabin crew.




I would complain and I would write to Egypt air with my complaint..

but then I don't fly with E,A so it doesn't affect me.

quite simply if something is wrong and you don't complain then it can not be fixed..


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I would complain and I would write to Egypt air with my complaint..
> 
> but then I don't fly with E,A so it doesn't affect me.
> 
> quite simply if something is wrong and you don't complain then it can not be fixed..


 I agree, in fact I would throw their own rules at them heavily. I fly EgyptAir to South Africa because it is the only direct flight to Jo'burg, with the others you have to go via some place. Never experienced this problem unitl now, but if I do, they will hear all about it, and I WILL ask to get off if they dont stop, and on landing I WILL go and complain directly to AITA, of which they are a compulsory member, and who enforces a strict no smoking policy on all international airlineslane:


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

JochenvW said:


> I especially love the EgyptAir security video where we are told that smoking is strictly forbidden during the flight by the Egyptian CAA in the entire aircraft and you can see the cockpit crew smoking in-flight and smell it in the whole cabin. Kind of difficult to leave and any complain (smoking related or any other issue) is shrugged off by the cabin crew.


I have flown many times with Egypt Air and must say i have never at any time seen any of the crew smoking or even been able to smell any traces of it.....and i have a very sensative sense of smell when it comes to smoking


----------



## JochenvW (Jan 9, 2012)

hurghadapat said:


> I have flown many times with Egypt Air and must say i have never at any time seen any of the crew smoking or even been able to smell any traces of it.....and i have a very sensative sense of smell when it comes to smoking


Out of my last four MS flights, CAI - FRA - CAI and CAI - LXR - CAI only the CAI - LXR leg operated by MS Express was smoke free. On return from LXR yesterday I saw the smoke clouds in the cockpit when one of the cabin crew opend the cockpit door prior to landing. 

Following suggestion here, I will defenetly complain with LH as I was travelling CAI - FRA - CAI on LH codeshare tickets.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Whitedesert said:


> Not sitting on the fence on this one. I refuse to inhale secondhand smoke (cannot do anything about the pollution). If my needs are not taken care off I leave, immediately, no discussion, no debate. Means that I dont go to many places I would have liked to, but happy to pay the price. Smoking is not a cultural activity, the facts are clear, so it is just plain stupid. The stuff stinks! Who can argue about that?


Trouble is, that most places, in Alexandria anyway are all smoking, meaning that there is no non-smoking area. Most of the nicer places are all smoking - the one's that have an international menu. I remember going into Carlos once and it was so bad with the shisha smoke, that there was a thick fog just hanging in the air and it was so bad, I could not last more then 5 minutes sitting there. Whilst I was sat, there a group of women came in, and they looked like foreign tourists. They sat down long enough to have a menu given to them and 2 mins later, without even looking at the menu - they got up and left. Only those who smoke themselves could tolerate sitting in that gunk, whilst having those games on the TV. That's all these people seem to do all day - smoke and watch sports games on TV. Sad thing is, that most of these places are actually quite nice and comfy to sit in, except I cant last five minutes. The other Egyptian type food places all serve the same mundane menu of endless sandwiches shawarmas along with foul, which I have now vowed not to go into, because I am sure they are one of the causes of me being sick all the time. There's only so much foul and felafel one can eat.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ArabianNights said:


> Trouble is, that most places, in Alexandria anyway are all smoking, meaning that there is no non-smoking area. Most of the nicer places are all smoking - the one's that have an international menu. I remember going into Carlos once and it was so bad with the shisha smoke, that there was a thick fog just hanging in the air and it was so bad, I could not last more then 5 minutes sitting there. Whilst I was sat, there a group of women came in, and they looked like foreign tourists. They sat down long enough to have a menu given to them and 2 mins later, without even looking at the menu - they got up and left. Only those who smoke themselves could tolerate sitting in that gunk, whilst having those games on the TV. That's all these people seem to do all day - smoke and watch sports games on TV. Sad thing is, that most of these places are actually quite nice and comfy to sit in, except I cant last five minutes. The other Egyptian type food places all serve the same mundane menu of endless sandwiches shawarmas along with foul, which I have now vowed not to go into, because I am sure they are one of the causes of me being sick all the time. There's only so much foul and felafel one can eat.




I have never put foul near my mouth.. when I first came to Cairo and saw them eating it for breakfast out of what looks like big milk churns I was physically sick.. it looked like dog ****.. and my opinion has never changed. Falafel I quite like but I don't eat it as I try not to eat fried food.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have never put foul near my mouth.. when I first came to Cairo and saw them eating it for breakfast out of what looks like big milk churns I was physically sick.. it looked like dog ****.. and my opinion has never changed. Falafel I quite like but I don't eat it as I try not to eat fried food.


Downstairs from me is a fuul stand, where there's a procession of people (men) that stop by and eat out of communal dishes.

Bleh!

Falafel is tasty baked.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

expatagogo said:


> Downstairs from me is a fuul stand, where there's a procession of people (men) that stop by and eat out of communal dishes.
> 
> Bleh!
> 
> Falafel is tasty baked.




and they wonder why hep A is rife .

Does the smell not make you ill?

Omg just visualising that milk churn is turning my stomach.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have never put foul near my mouth.. when I first came to Cairo and saw them eating it for breakfast out of what looks like big milk churns I was physically sick.. it looked like dog ****.. and my opinion has never changed. Falafel I quite like but I don't eat it as I try not to eat fried food.


The only foul that I have tasted, is the one from the tin can which I have purchased myself. And I only ate like a spoonful from it - wasn't really my cup of tea. I _could_, I should have said 'only eaten so much of it'. 

I seriously do not know how Egyptians function with a lack of variety of food. The only Egyptian foods I can think of is Foul, Koshari and molokhyiah. Everything else is originally from Syria/Lebanon, including Felafel and shawarmas and 'Kussa Mehshi'


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> and they wonder why hep A is rife .
> 
> Does the smell not make you ill?
> 
> Omg just visualising that milk churn is turning my stomach.


I think my flat is too high up for the smell.

I wouldn't put the milk they sell in vats near my mouth. Ever. Eeeeeeeeeeeeuuuuuuuu.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

I saw some foul today in one of those 'fast food' places.... it had a layer of thick white stuff - what is that?


----------



## Musical (Feb 8, 2011)

ArabianNights said:


> I saw some foul today in one of those 'fast food' places.... it had a layer of thick white stuff - what is that?


Probably tahina.


----------

